# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Hoa lan toda gợi ý cách chọn lan hồ điệp chơi tết 2021 đẹp  đúng chuẩn

## dailymaylanh

Vài năm gần đây, các nhà vườn trong nước đã trồng được các loại lan hồ điệp phục vụ thú chơi lan của nhiều người, nhất là vào dịp tết. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay trên thị trường vẫn có một số loại hoa lan hồ điệp kém chất lượng, nên người chơi phải cẩn thận khi chọn mua *lan hồ điệp tết*.



Đặc đểm chung của lan hồ điệp kém chất lượng là: Hoa mau tàn, các nụ ở ngọn cành không nở (hoa mù), cá biệt có một số giò hoa còn bị giập, gẫy, cong, vẹo, cánh hoa nhăn nhúm, có nụ hoa còn bị khô… Phần lớn trong số này được nhập từ Trung Quốc, chủ yếu qua con đường tiểu ngạch, khó kiểm soát, nên phẩm cấp hoa không ổn định.

Nguyên nhân hoa xuống cấp là do điều kiện sinh thái (nhiệt độ, ẩm độ, ánh sáng) thay đổi đột ngột; quá trình vận chuyển xa, thời gian lưu chuyển dài, cây không được bổ sung nước và chăm sóc kịp thời; ngoài ra các nhà vườn trước khi xuất bán thường bón thúc các chế phẩm với liều lượng cao cho hoa đẹp mã và tăng sức chống chịu… Tất cả yếu tố trên đã làm giảm sức sống của giò hoa, giảm chất lượng.

Để có được giò *lan hồ điệp chơi tết* đẹp chơi trong những ngày tết, người tiêu dùng cần chú ý chọn các giò hoa đảm bảo các yêu cầu sau: Bầu cây (giá thể) phải đủ ẩm, rễ cây còn nguyên vẹn, không giập gẫy, trầy xước, lá cây xanh, tươi tự nhiên, không vết bệnh, không khuyết tật cong vênh, giập nát, có vết lạ. Cành (ngồng) hoa to mập, gốc cành hoa thẳng, ngọn cành uốn cong mềm mại tựa dáng lưỡi câu.

Giò hoa có 1 hoặc 2 cành, không có cành nhánh. Mỗi cành có từ 10 nụ hoa trở lên, nụ hoa phải to, trong đó có 2/3 số nụ hoa đã nở, khi nở, cánh hoa phải phẳng, cân đối, không ngửa ra hay cụp vào; màu sắc hoa có thể là trắng, tím, tím đỏ, đỏ cờ, da báo… tùy sở thích người chơi mà chọn mua màu sắc hoa cho hợp thị hiếu.

Nhìn chung, màu sắc hoa thường đặc trưng như tên gọi, như: Hồ điệp trắng môi đỏ thì cánh hoa ngoài màu trắng, nhị và cánh bao nhị (cánh môi) màu đỏ, hồ điệp trắng môi vàng có cánh hoa ngoài màu trắng, nhị và cánh môi màu vàng…

Mua lan về nhà, người chơi cần thực hiện sang chậu. Giò đơn thì đưa vào chậu sành nhỏ có các lỗ hút khí và thoát nước ở đáy và thành chậu; nếu mua nhiều giò lan để đặt ở phòng khách, tiền sảnh nên trồng lại giò hoa trong chậu sứ lớn hơn rồi đổ giá thể giữa các bầu cho đầy chậu, nếu thiếu có thể bổ sung thêm xơ dừa, rêu Đài Loan, than củi.

Trong quá trình chơi *chậu lan hồ điệp tết*, tuyệt đối không bón thúc thêm bất cứ loại phân bón hay dưỡng chất nào nữa; nếu bầu hoa khô phun tưới đủ ẩm bằng nước sạch. Nếu chọn được giò lan hồ điêp đảm bảo các yêu cầu trên thời gian chơi có thể kéo dài 50-60 ngày.

----------

